# Uber switching to Progressive in Florida



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Just got the email from Uber about this. They are apparently switching from James River to Progressive.

Does this mean those of us with personal insurance with Progressive are going to have trouble with them now because obviously they will have access to who drives for Uber and who does not?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Good, makes it easier for them to weed out those that are violating the terms of their personal auto insurance policy.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You're exactly right bigjon. But you might not want to say that too loud these people really hate people who tell the truth.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not a lawyer or anything but we had a bunch of laws passed last july, and from what I understood insurance companies had access to this information after July anyway.

I would guess that the deal they made with uber is pretty significant enough to not deactivate maybe 10-20% of the drivers who probably have progressive in the state already.

Unless uber paid progressive in uber stock and it tanks, then we are screwed lol

That Flo gets around


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Not a lawyer or anything but we had a bunch of laws passed last july, and from what I understood insurance companies had access to this information after July anyway.
> 
> I would guess that the deal they made with uber is pretty significant enough to not deactivate maybe 10-20% of the drivers who probably have progressive in the state already.
> 
> ...


The insurance companies having access to uber login times *probably* curtailed much of the need to cancel policies in the state of Florida. That rule was put in for the insurance companies to protect their interests.

With that being in place, there *shouldn't* be much of a reason to charge a great deal more for insuring ride share drivers.

It's also probable that uber got a better offer from progressive on the insurance.

*please note, there are no certainties with anything i said*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The insurance companies having access to uber login times *probably* curtailed much of the need to cancel policies in the state of Florida. That rule was put in for the insurance companies to protect their interests.
> 
> With that being in place, there *shouldn't* be much of a reason to charge a great deal more for insuring ride share drivers.
> 
> ...


I am not sure either and to be honest only go by what I read on here

The only thing I can tell you is that a friend another full time driver wrecked his car while online and was at fault, around November. No passengers, and I think there as no injuries as far as I know, but the car was a loss. He also has progressive and got a check for the car within a week of the crash.

He may of been lucky, or perhaps the writer isn't familiar, or perhaps this whole thing was blown out of proportion on here


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> You're exactly right bigjon. But you might not want to say that too loud these people really hate people who tell the truth.


Both of you are from outside of Florida. What you may not realize is that there is no competition for rideshare insurance here. Usually it is at least a hundred more per month rather than the extra $10 - $30 a month it is in other states with more competition. Many report having to pay $200+ more a month.

At least one company here actually limits mileage to no more than a little over 100 miles a day on average. After that they reserve the right not to pay out. The state of rideshare insurance in Florida is very bad for drivers.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> With that being in place, there *shouldn't* be much of a reason to charge a great deal more for insuring ride share drivers.


There is, unfortunately. It is called greed.


----------

